# Anybody got a naked behind?



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So I have been thinking about debadging my car like i have done with my other cars in the past. I did a photochop of it and wanted opinions and/or to know if anybody else had done it.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just took off the word CRUZE and left the bowtie. I personally dont like the look of the rear of any vehicle being totally bare. I could post a pic if you want. And the rear bowtie will have a hole that will need to be filled in and shaved if you remove it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*clean* & _visually_ *mean*!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*clean* & _visually_ *mean*!


My car would match my head


----------



## Reckless (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been wondering the same.. except I want to loose the cruze emblem, and black out the bowtie and the trunk chrome... 

need to get a chrome trim black out kit to go with the emblem and side marker kits available


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday I stopped by the dealer to see the various colors and interiors on the Cruze since they were all lined up. One thing that I noticed was that only the LT models and the LTZ have these letters on the trunk? The LS model just says Cruze on the left and nothing on the right?

I did see a red LTZ with the tan interior that I really wanted. I liked it a lot, but I am satisfied with the all black interior.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i agree remove the lettering and leave the chevy emblem and get a vinyl layover from graphwrks


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Yesterday I stopped by the dealer to see the various colors and interiors on the Cruze since they were all lined up. One thing that I noticed was that only the LT models and the LTZ have these letters on the trunk? The LS model just says Cruze on the left and nothing on the right?
> 
> I did see a red LTZ with the tan interior that I really wanted. I liked it a lot, but I am satisfied with the all black interior.


But the tan interior also has lots of brown... yuck.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> But the tan interior also has lots of brown... yuck.


Yes, but the brown is NOT on the seats, just the trim work. On my Malibu, the brown and tan was on the seats too. I like the tan seats. Actually, I would love a WHITE interior like I had on a previous Infiniti J-30 several moons ago. That car even had white carpeting.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I just took off the word CRUZE and left the bowtie. I personally dont like the look of the rear of any vehicle being totally bare. I could post a pic if you want. And the rear bowtie will have a hole that will need to be filled in and shaved if you remove it


does anybody know if the bowtie on the back does actually have a hole. 
looking at the cars on the dealer's lots it looks like just double stick tape.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Washing my LS yesterday I noticed the Z was not all the way on and wouldnt stick on all the way. Who knows maybe that Z will just magically fall off (hint hint nudge nudge) and I'll have to take the rest off


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> does anybody know if the bowtie on the back does actually have a hole.
> looking at the cars on the dealer's lots it looks like just double stick tape.


I know for a fact it has a hole. I took off the carpet molding on the inside of the trunk lid to make sure and it has an oblong hole with 2 studs on the emblem to keep it straight. I could take a picture tomorrow if you need further proof


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I know for a fact it has a hole. I took off the carpet molding on the inside of the trunk lid to make sure and it has an oblong hole with 2 studs on the emblem to keep it straight. I could take a picture tomorrow if you need further proof


Good thing I didn't try to take it off.  

Its looking good now I have taken the letters off and left the emblem in place with a matching color overlay. 

I'll be posting a walk-through of debadging and pics later.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm about to debadge the cruze lettering !


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I know for a fact it has a hole. I took off the carpet molding on the inside of the trunk lid to make sure and it has an oblong hole with 2 studs on the emblem to keep it straight. I could take a picture tomorrow if you need further proof


I'd like to see pics! I really want to remove the rear bowtie, i think its an eye sore...


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i just painted my bowties the same color as my car. black granite mettalic.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'd like to see pics! I really want to remove the rear bowtie, i think its an eye sore...


Ill get a pic tomorrow after school for ya


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'd like to see pics! I really want to remove the rear bowtie, i think its an eye sore...


here ya go man.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh thanks so glad i didnt try to rip it off  


Oh does anybody want an eco badge?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Heh thanks so glad i didnt try to rip it off
> 
> 
> Oh does anybody want an eco badge?


Use it as a dog chew toy .


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah gonna debadge very soon just bought the car so best to get it while its fresh... lol

Gonna keep my RS badge tho.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pics pntballer925! I still plan to remove the rear bowtie, but now i'll just have to find a smaller badge to go in it's place to cover the hole....


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

The hole behind the bowtie emblem shouldn't be too hard to fill and properly paint. shouldn't take more than 3-4 hours to do it by yourself. Shops wont charge that much to do it either and it'll look way better without the bowtie emblem. Personally I'd say take off all the badges and make it look clean and even change the grill up front to one with the bowtie emblem too.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> here ya go man.


thanks for the reply - thats a bummer.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Link to tutorial

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-chevrolet-cruze-appearance-body/1194-debadging-101-a.html


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a comment about debadging. Hey, to each his own and go ahead and make each car "your own". BUT..... just be aware of the effect that any customizations will have on the trade value when you want to drop the naughty dog off at the pound in a few years. 
I guess this dosen't matter to a lot of peeps, but when time comes, it can leave a lump in your throat. 
My example is that I did some custom vinyl artwork applications on my Cobalt when I was in a "personalization frenzy" .... Even did a professional painted hood scoop (I know, I know) , but the point is..... you have to keep in mind that the term "ORIGINAL" is a big money word on the trade block. OEM add ons are always welcome like chrome exhaust tips, various upgrade items from another trim level of same car, but, anything custom will be a deduction. Even if the debadge can be reversed to factory markings, dealer will deduct for costs to restore to factory. Unless you get lucky and find a private buyer who has your same taste. But that's rare. Owners like to do their own thaang.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> Just a comment about debadging. Hey, to each his own and go ahead and make each car "your own". BUT..... just be aware of the effect that any customizations will have on the trade value when you want to drop the naughty dog off at the pound in a few years.
> I guess this dosen't matter to a lot of peeps, but when time comes, it can leave a lump in your throat.
> My example is that I did some custom vinyl artwork applications on my Cobalt when I was in a "personalization frenzy" .... Even did a professional painted hood scoop (I know, I know) , but the point is..... you have to keep in mind that the term "ORIGINAL" is a big money word on the trade block. OEM add ons are always welcome like chrome exhaust tips, various upgrade items from another trim level of same car, but, anything custom will be a deduction. Even if the debadge can be reversed to factory markings, dealer will deduct for costs to restore to factory. Unless you get lucky and find a private buyer who has your same taste. But that's rare. Owners like to do their own thaang.




they are just emblems man. you can 3m tape them back on


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> they are just emblems man. you can 3m tape them back on


yup never hear of not having a badge hurt the value of the car. 
if true then just buy a 3 dollar roll of 3m emblem double stick tape and put it back on. 

emblems come off all the time and eventually they come off over time. so it is no big deal. 

my emblems on my civic fell off when the car was like 12 years old and was gonna leave them off but even after cleaning up the area it still looked I had emblems with the difference in the paint. 

anyway bought some 3m emblem double stick tape and put them back on was like a 30 - 60 minute job including the time to shine and clean the emblems up real good.


----------

